# something weird happening with TV



## jessman (Oct 24, 2006)

We have a 6 year old Sylvania TV, and it has worked perfect up until just a few weeks ago. Now sometimes you turn it on, and it makes the loud TV turn on sound, but the screen will just be black, with no audio. Or sometimes the screen will be black, but it will have audio. Then after turing the tv off and on tons of times, it will finally correct itslef, and go back to normal.



We thought it may have been the DISH network receiver, but we tried the upstairs TV that also runs off the same receiver, adn the TV up there runs perfect. Any ideas what could be happening?


----------

